# women's odor downstairs? Is low odor a hard find?



## bobsmith

Something that has been on my mind....lol I have realized one of the exciting parts of my ex was she had next to no odor, I had no problem being in there. I remember a couple flings back in the day, one even took a shower before we got busy and she still did not smell all that great....

Is this like a hard find? how to hel do you run a test here? I remember one that i started going down and just had to abort mission. That girl was just not going to get oral maint.


----------



## larry.gray

bobsmith said:


> Something that has been on my mind....lol I have realized one of the exciting parts of my ex was she had next to no odor, I had no problem being in there. I remember a couple flings back in the day, one even took a shower before we got busy and she still did not smell all that great....


It makes me wonder if the stinky ones had bacterial vaginosis? It is a very common thing to have, and women may not realize they have a problem if it comes on slow and they just thing that is the "normal" smell for down there. 



bobsmith said:


> Is this like a hard find? how to hel do you run a test here? I remember one that i started going down and just had to abort mission. That girl was just not going to get oral maint.


Didn't you pay attention to the JR High locker room talk? 

While sucking on her boobs, you reach down and play. Then after a while you go back to grabbing both breasts and play with the boobs with your hands. If you smell something rank, don't go down.

You avoid the embarrassing down and abort that might keep you from scoring.


----------



## bobsmith

LOL, I was sort of kidding and was referring to figuring this out before you end up in bed with them. They become clingy right after that!! lol 

My poor encounter was my bad. She was otherwise tuned up nice and I really figured all was good. Um, I was wrong. 

I also learned back in the day that I cannot fake my attraction once in bed. My partner in crime don't want none....lol Happened a couple times. I realized I better have a strong sexual attraction or things will not work out for me. I will never be a good man*****.


----------



## NextTimeAround

I was once taking one form of the Pill which I am sure was not doing me any favours on this front...... see I can't even bring myself to say it. (but don't worry, my fiance says I am wonderful down 'dere these days)

Sorry I can't think of any delicate ways of vetting someone for THAT. 

this is one reason why I can't understand how people can easily hop in bed with one another.......

I thinking ingesting peppermint essence pills might help. But of course, you couldn't suggest that until you know the woman better (and when she actually cares about pleasing you in bed).


----------



## Sunburn

I spent a lot of time in Asia and by comparison Asian women, at least the ones I was with, were consistently odor free. Western women I have found to vary quite a bit in hygiene practices and therefore pungency though some no matter how clean would still exhibit some muskiness.


----------



## Forest

What a brave topic.

I double dog dare you to move this to the women's forum.


----------



## DoF

This applies to men and women.

To me, it's very important (deal breaker). Not just smell either, taste is important as well.


----------



## Sunburn

DoF said:


> This applies to men and women.
> 
> To me, it's very important (deal breaker). Not just smell either, taste is important as well.


Exactly

Reciprocation is not just an act of respect but indicates an awareness of self. I mean I cannot imagine a woman wanting to taste my day old salty balls.


----------



## tulsy

Sunburn said:


> I spent a lot of time in Asia and by comparison Asian women, at least the ones I was with, were consistently odor free. Western women I have found to vary quite a bit in hygiene practices and therefore pungency though some no matter how clean would still exhibit some muskiness.


I've experienced Asian women who are clean but still have odor there. 

Also, Asia is huge, and many countries don't have great hygiene. 

I think culture has something to do with it, just like what people eat definitely affects how they smell, but not all Asian women smell like roses down there.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Any foul odor from a woman's lady parts is a sign of a bacterial imbalance and that something might be wrong [ infection].

The cause might be related to diet ,STD, environment , or hygiene.

It is not particular to any race , but cultural customs , foods , climate , clothing etc might have an impact on a certain race.

_Candida_ is almost always the main culprit.


----------



## Jetranger

I find the nicer ones are the ones who bath or shower a lot. One girl I went out didn't have a shower, but one of those stupid hoses that fit over the taps, so she had to sit in the bathtub. She basically had a bath every time (might as well) and was very very tasty downstairs. This only encouraged me which made her very happy!

In contrast, a girl I was seeing not so long ago, on our first time having sex, I remember getting her pants off and the smell made my eyes sting. It totally spoiled the moment. During a later tryst it wasn't as bad but it was still noticeable. I always shower in the morning, whereas she said she'd always shower in the afternoon, so she'd have a night in bed plus her day at work before we'd meet up. That, combined with her wearing fashionable leggings over her knickers probably trapped in the heat and sweat.

EDIT: I'm also wondering if weight has something to do with it: the two freshest tasting girls were both very slim whereas the ones I've noticed more of an odour with had a few extra pounds. Maybe being heavier = bigger thighs = trapping sweat?


----------



## treyvion

There is a "musky" scent down there that raises my sex drive. If it stinks or has a pungent odor, that's not good. I've had a few were you can't smell or taste anything. Personally I'd rather it to smell good.


----------



## Healer

bobsmith said:


> That girl was just not going to get oral maint.


LOL.

I've gone down on a few women since my separation and all have been pleasant - no nastiness (knock on wood).

I remember a couple years ago when I was still with my ex wife...she out of the blue took on an odor so foul I literally gagged. It was like a decaying body - worst smell I've ever encountered. I gently asked finally "is something going on down there?". She said she noticed it too. Turns out she was knee deep in a PA with her biker boyfriend (and who knows who else) at the time. :smthumbup:


----------



## treyvion

Healer said:


> LOL.
> 
> I've gone down on a few women since my separation and all have been pleasant - no nastiness (knock on wood).
> 
> I remember a couple years ago when I was still with my ex wife...she out of the blue took on an odor so foul I literally gagged. It was like a decaying body - worst smell I've ever encountered. I gently asked finally "is something going on down there?". She said she noticed it too. Turns out she was knee deep in a PA with her biker boyfriend (and who knows who else) at the time. :smthumbup:


So there was a good reason for that smell. Usually when they are with POSM OM's they will stink or definitely not smell like your woman anymore...

It's just crazy how it can just stink terribly from putting another guy in there, almost like her body puts out a "stink signal" for you like a skunk!


----------



## 6301

I would think that if a man and a woman are going to have sex, the first and most important thing would be for both of them is to make sure that both of you make sure that your both clean. 

It's one thing if both of you are jogging for two hours and work up a real good sweat and then decide to take a romp in the woods for a quickie that there might be a odor problem, but if your at home, it makes common sense to check yourself before you get in bed. 

It's not bad enough that if your getting it on and all of a sudden your nose picks up the scent of ass or a fishy smell but the embarrassment of being told, "hey uh, ya stink".


----------



## treyvion

6301 said:


> I would think that if a man and a woman are going to have sex, the first and most important thing would be for both of them is to make sure that both of you make sure that your both clean.
> 
> It's one thing if both of you are jogging for two hours and work up a real good sweat and then decide to take a romp in the woods for a quickie that there might be a odor problem, but if your at home, it makes common sense to check yourself before you get in bed.
> 
> It's not bad enough that if your getting it on and all of a sudden your nose picks up the scent of ass or a fishy smell but the embarrassment of being told, "hey uh, ya stink".


You ask to take a shower at that point. You don't tell someone bluntly "You stink", the wording will make a difference.


----------



## sinnister

The only 2 women I've ever been with were odor free so I have no frame of reference.


----------



## missthelove2013

Ive never gone down and come right back up gagging

The women I have been with were never an issue
thats not to say there is NO scent, but its not an odor...
Hell my ex used to wake up, go WORK OUT, come home and wed do it, Id go down and she would still smell and taste awesome, if not a LITTLE salty...loved it...sniffle...i miss eating that pie sometimes

I have an aquaintence who is an OBGYN, and SHE told me typically the more body fat a woman has, the more of a strong scent she has...she has morbidly obese patients who have horrible odor...


----------



## treyvion

missthelove2013 said:


> Ive never gone down and come right back up gagging
> 
> The women I have been with were never an issue
> thats not to say there is NO scent, but its not an odor...
> Hell my ex used to wake up, go WORK OUT, come home and wed do it, Id go down and she would still smell and taste awesome, if not a LITTLE salty...loved it...sniffle...i miss eating that pie sometimes
> 
> I have an aquaintence who is an OBGYN, and SHE told me typically the more body fat a woman has, the more of a strong scent she has...she has morbidly obese patients who have horrible odor...


I don't know if it's body fat or not.

However some women do have an "odor" to my nose and others a "scent".

All skinny girls don't smell "good", some smell really bad. To someone else, they might smell good, but the scent is not compatible with my nose.


----------



## firebelly1

6301 said:


> I would think that if a man and a woman are going to have sex, the first and most important thing would be for both of them is to make sure that both of you make sure that your both clean.
> 
> It's one thing if both of you are jogging for two hours and work up a real good sweat and then decide to take a romp in the woods for a quickie that there might be a odor problem, but if your at home, it makes common sense to check yourself before you get in bed.
> 
> It's not bad enough that if your getting it on and all of a sudden your nose picks up the scent of ass or a fishy smell but the embarrassment of being told, "hey uh, ya stink".


Yeah - as has been mentioned - it isn't usually about hygiene - it's bacterial imbalance. Candida or bacterial vaginosis, which causes that fishy smell. If your regular partner smells fishy and you can talk to her about it there are some things that can help. A doctor will prescribe antibiotics for b.v. but vitamin D and yogurt help. Sorry for popping my female brain into the convo, but the hygiene thing needed to be kiboshed.


----------



## Almostrecovered

first date at the beach and see if the sharks attack


----------



## couple

A faint odor is natural, normal and IMO, alluring. I do not see the complete absence of any smell as the perfect state.

Putting unhealthy smell-inducing conditions aside, a faint, normal, healthy and natural smell might be disgusting to some men so it's all relative I guess. So to each his own but I don't see how you can be a fan of vagina if you don't appreciate a healthy vaginal smell and taste.

I also don't like an unnatural smelling vagina - i.e. strong soapy or perfumy smelling.


----------



## treyvion

couple said:


> A faint odor is natural, normal and IMO, alluring. I do not see the complete absence of any smell as the perfect state.
> 
> Putting unhealthy smell-inducing conditions aside, a faint, normal, healthy and natural smell might be disgusting to some men so it's all relative I guess. So to each his own but I don't see how you can be a fan of vagina if you don't appreciate a healthy vaginal smell and taste.
> 
> I also don't like an unnatural smelling vagina - i.e. strong soapy or perfumy smelling.


But there are different classes of scents. All of them will not be attractive to your particular nose.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

I can't answer this. I love the smell of a woman. I think I would find it less arousing if it didn't have an odor. Now obviously there could be certain odors that would indicate all is not right down there and that would be a no-go but the normal range of smells of a healthy woman is fine by me. Sex is a dirty, messy, sweaty business ... and I love it that way.


----------



## DoF

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> I can't answer this. I love the smell of a woman. I think I would find it less arousing if it didn't have an odor. Now obviously there could be certain odors that would indicate all is not right down there and that would be a no-go but the normal range of smells of a healthy woman is fine by me. Sex is a dirty, messy, sweaty business ... and I love it that way.


I agree

There is no such a thing as an odorless person. Each and EVERY person has it's odors. The trick is, to see if you like/enjoy the person's odor.

It's like picking cologne, for some, one is a no go, but other, it's fine. Or colors......

Everyone has their own preference....


----------



## xakulax

Hygiene its all about self respect and as an extension how you take care of your body someone who doesn't care much well show or smell it sometimes bad smells can be attributed to lifestyles and dietary habits such as smoking or drinking.



A bad smelling women is a red flag in my opinion it ether means she has a bacterial infection or just bad grooming/bathing habits. Now I'm not saying you should smell like roses everyday but you should try to smell your best when inviting someone in your pants.


----------



## Healer

missthelove2013 said:


> ...she has morbidly obese patients who have horrible odor...


FAP


----------



## Healer

DoF said:


> I agree
> 
> There is no such a thing as an odorless person. Each and EVERY person has it's odors. The trick is, to see if you like/enjoy the person's odor.
> 
> It's like picking cologne, for some, one is a no go, but other, it's fine. Or colors......
> 
> Everyone has their own preference....


"_Fish Taco_, the alluring new scent by Hugo Boss".


----------



## treyvion

xakulax said:


> Hygiene its all about self respect and as an extension how you take care of your body someone who doesn't care much well show or smell it sometimes bad smells can be attributed to lifestyles and dietary habits such as smoking or drinking.
> 
> 
> 
> A bad smelling women is a red flag in my opinion it ether means she has a bacterial infection or just bad grooming/bathing habits. Now I'm not saying you should smell like roses everyday but you should try to smell your best when inviting someone in your pants.


Some women's scents might not sit right with their nose even if their hygene and health is perfect. There is a range of scents and some peoples scents might not excite you...


----------



## xakulax

treyvion said:


> *Some women's scents might not sit right with their nose even if their hygene and health is perfect. * There is a range of scents and some peoples scents might not excite you...





That still doesn't stop someone from using some perfume if that's the case


----------



## treyvion

xakulax said:


> That still doesn't stop someone from using some perfume if that's the case


I wouldn't want to smell perfume down there. Perhaps some vanilla or scented body lotion.


----------



## xakulax

treyvion said:


> I wouldn't want to smell perfume down there. Perhaps some vanilla or scented body lotion.



Or this


----------



## Amplexor

"women's odor downstairs?"

A good shampooing of the rugs along with Fabreeze on the furniture should take care of it. If not, consider installing a dehumidifier and sump pump.


----------



## treyvion

xakulax said:


> Or this


Perfect way to dress a PIE 

Put some strawberries and nuts on it too.


----------



## that_girl

Wow----Let's-stop-rippin-on-vaginas----Seriously

Ladies-all-have-different-scents


----------



## bravenewworld

So biologically speaking, genitals have more sweat glands than anywhere else on the human body. So, there's really no such thing as being "odorless." Obviously good hygiene is important, but if you get a woman extremely aroused there's going to be a scent to the snail trail. You might like it, you might not, chalk it up to sexual chemistry.

Also, and you can ask any OBGYN, women should not use douche or perfume down there as it offsets their natural balance and causes infections/irritability. I must say, I find it ironic the guy who posted an entire thread dedicated to making sure a women swallows his load is so concerned about her not smelling at all. Because balls/weiner NEVER has a musky odor and spunk tastes like chocolate cake. :/


----------



## PhillyGuy13

May I suggest...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FrchKZ3nNS4
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/


----------



## treyvion

Let me add.

No matter how her scent or YOUR scent for that matter, it can be altered by diet, excersize and water.

In light of some of our discussions I had my beautiful debutante eat a couple of servings of pineapples over a 3 days period. After day 3 the smell was a more clean and powerful vagina smell, and I swear to god some of the sweetness migrated down there. It was hard not to like it.

I let her know when she smokes it tastes like an ashtray!

When she doesn't get enough water it can also be not as nice.

Same thing works on a man.


----------



## GA HEART

OMG, you guys crack me up! LOL!

Personally, mine vaires with time of the month. The closer it is to THAT TIME, the stronger the "musk" gets. I am VERY aware of THAT in myself and would NEVER expect a visit downstairs if I feel like it's too much.

Some partners have disagreed with me and forced the issue. I've never had any complaints. I'm oh so slightly overweight and my hygiene is very good.


----------



## GA HEART

treyvion said:


> Let me add.
> 
> 
> Same thing works on a man.


Yes, this too. I had a partner one time who ate a TON of sweets. NICE stuff he had going on there!


----------



## treyvion

GA HEART said:


> Yes, this too. I had a partner one time who ate a TON of sweets. NICE stuff he had going on there!


What types of sweets? It affect his scent down there or also his man-sauce?


----------



## RandomDude

Sunburn said:


> I spent a lot of time in Asia and by comparison Asian women, at least the ones I was with, were consistently odor free. Western women I have found to vary quite a bit in hygiene practices and therefore pungency though some no matter how clean would still exhibit some muskiness.


Funny I always found the opposite =/

I even have an impression that western women take care of themselves down there better.


----------



## GA HEART

It was the Man Sauce! Bwahahaha!

And I'm talking candies, cookies, twinkies......he wasn't hugely obese, but he wasn't a small guy.


----------



## Shoto1984

larry.gray said:


> Didn't you pay attention to the JR High locker room talk?
> 
> While sucking on her boobs, you reach down and play. Then after a while you go back to grabbing both breasts and play with the boobs with your hands. If you smell something rank, don't go down.
> 
> You avoid the embarrassing down and abort that might keep you from scoring.


I've been in this spot a few times and have just kept heading south till I got to the feet/toes. Then lots of kisses there and gushing about how beautiful the feet are. I'm sure they thought I must have had a foot fetish but it was better then the alternative. 

So I think its agreed that an odor beyond a natural musk is an issue that should be addressed. The part I wouldn't look forward to is having that talk. Him, "so I really love going down but...." Her, "well no one has had any complaints before..." Him, "well I think maybe no one has had the guts to bring up before..." Her, "well I think most guys are just happy to be getting some.....but I have an appointment in 8 months and I'll ask the Dr....." He doesn't exactly come off as Mr. Nice Guy in the conversation and when she talks to her friends behind his back he's going to get ripped. Just a theory lol


----------



## RandomDude

> Him, "so I really love going down but...." Her, "well no one has had any complaints before..." Him, "well I think maybe no one has had the guts to bring up before..." Her, "well I think most guys are just happy to be getting some.....


lol

Meh I just replace her, beats me having to have this talk - unless they ask of course but then its their responsibility to have asked a question they may not like the answer to


----------



## Shoto1984

RandomDude said:


> Funny I always found the opposite =/
> 
> I even have an impression that western women take care of themselves down there better.


I second the Asian experience. I dated a Chinese woman for a year and never was there any BO of any sort anywhere. We did lots of outdoor activity in the heat and sweat a lot and nothing. I have a friend who has a thing for east Asian women and he reports the same. I have no explanation of course.


----------



## RandomDude

There has to be an explanation for such a differing experience. 

Either than "The Western women you must have dated must all be skanks while the Asian women I have dated must all be skanks" lol


----------



## xakulax

RandomDude said:


> There has to be an explanation for such a differing experience.
> 
> Either than "The Western women you must have dated must all be skanks while the Asian women I have dated must all be skanks" lol



Maybe it's their dietary habits and not smoking as much as western women


----------



## RandomDude

intheory said:


> I agree. And I think this goes for all cultures.
> 
> Koreans eat a lot of Kim-chi (sp?), that garlic-brine-cabbage dish.
> 
> I'm a woman, I once worked alongside a Korean girl who usually _reeked_ of garlic. But, she was obviously, visually, very clean and neat.
> 
> So, maybe some Asians (or any culture where pungent spices are consumed heavily) will have this spicy odor in *all* their body fluids.


Very possible, and not to mention there are Asian-Asians and Asian-(Insert Western Country Here)s not to mention Indian/Chinese/Korean/Japanese/Burmese/Thai/Viet/Filipina/Nepalese/Malay/etc etc with very different cultures to add to the mix

Meh I dunno, I take the cases as they come. So far I had found western women generally better in this department, in terms of hair-maintenance too (of course there are exceptions, like my second gf in my youth WTF?!)

But must be a result of simple choice and coincidence *shrug*


----------



## bravenewworld

xakulax said:


> Maybe it's their dietary habits and not smoking as much as western women


This makes no sense. The Asian smoking market is probably the largest in the world. Ask any tobacco executive. :scratchhead:

Are we seriously considering the idea that a woman's genitals smell good or bad based on race?! Um, no.


----------



## RandomDude

Should have an experiment!
Line up the ladies and have a sniffle! :rofl:

As a less embarrassing alternative we can always copy Japan's idea and get some women to stock these machines in Western countries:









And THEN have a sniffle! lol


----------



## bravenewworld

RandomDude said:


> Should have an experiment!
> Line up the ladies and have a sniffle! :rofl:
> 
> As a less embarrassing alternative we can always copy Japan's idea and get some women to stock these machines in Western countries:
> 
> And THEN have a sniffle! lol


I didn't want to laugh at this - but I did. 

Well played, RandomDude, well played. :rofl:


----------



## NextTimeAround

bravenewworld said:


> This makes no sense. The Asian smoking market is probably the largest in the world. Ask any tobacco executive. :scratchhead:
> 
> *Are we seriously considering the idea that a woman's genitals smell good or bad based on race?! Um, no*.


Interesting tangent...... I was dating a guy who was majoring in chinese studies and spent a couple of semesters there. He said that the Chinese look down on other races including white and believe that all of the other races have a constant body odor. 

don't know myself.


----------



## ReformedHubby

I agree that its usually caused by a bacterial inbalance. My wife contracted a very bad infection that required really strong antibiotics. It changed her body chemistry because it killed all bacteria not just the bad kind.

She didn't smell the same for about a week after completing the antibiotics. I mentioned it to her. She started taking a pro-biotic and within 48 hours the proper balance was restored.


----------



## Sunburn

NextTimeAround said:


> Interesting tangent...... I was dating a guy who was majoring in chinese studies and spent a couple of semesters there. He said that the Chinese look down on other races including white and believe that all of the other races have a constant body odor.
> 
> don't know myself.


I lived in Japan for 11 years and that came up with a couple women I dated. They thought white people, or maybe just me, smelled like milk but it wasn't an offensive smell to them.


----------



## Shoto1984

OK so you have to love TAM for topics like this! right? lol


----------



## happy as a clam

Well, let's not forget that proper cleansing is necessary in order to prevent odors.

Just like men have to pull the foreskin back and clean, women can get the same accumulation of dead skin and general yuck in the folds of their labia. So, perhaps some of these gals are just giving it a "lick and a promise" in the shower instead of a thorough going-over.

:lol:

Also, if they are not shaved clean, hair can trap a tremendous amount of perspiration and bacteria leading to typical body odor.


----------



## Sunburn

happy as a clam said:


> Also, if they are not shaved clean, hair can trap a tremendous amount of perspiration and bacteria leading to typical body odor.



Hmm, maybe the retention of pubic hair is/was a necessary evolutionary product so that males could sniff 'em out.


----------



## Anon Pink

Sunburn said:


> Hmm, maybe the retention of pubic hair is/was a necessary evolutionary product so that males could sniff 'em out.


That's exactly what it is. Female scent actually changes through out her cycle. During ovulation is when female scent is the strongest. Add to this that diet lays a large role in personal scent, subtract from this that some people confuse natural scent with stink. A vagina should smell like a vagina, not a daisey, not honey, and not overpowering. 

The natural female scent is biologically, instinctively appealing to men, whereas the natural male scent is only appealing to women during ovulation. Add to this conditioning of repeated positive experiences associated with either scent and you have the reaction that comes naturally to you.

Pubic hair traps scent, which can be good or bad depending on the conditioned response of the nose closest.

Overpowering offensive odors are actually not as common as most women think. Advertisements have been misinforming consumers for 100's of years. Included is the misinformation on keeping the vagina clean. *The vagina is self cleaning.* No soap, no douche, no deodorant. Water is all that is needed to clean the vagina. Soap and water for the perineal area, but never ever inside the vag.

Eat healthy, wash wisely and your vag will smell exactly the way it is intended to smell...like a vagina. And if you don't like that smell, I feel badly for your misinformed responses. Cause baby you are missing out on some damn good stuff!

View attachment 27170


----------



## Sunburn

Anon Pink said:


> Female scent actually changes through out her cycle. During ovulation is when female scent is the strongest..........
> 
> Eat healthy, wash wisely and your vag will smell exactly the way it is intended to smell...like a vagina. And if you don't like that smell, I feel badly for your misinformed responses. Cause baby you are missing out on some damn good stuff!
> 
> View attachment 27170


I think we've evolved past having to tell when women are in heat. Seriously, can you imagine women fighting over a fan at WalMart that had a higher RPM to give them the reproduction advantage? Also, the days of having to tell the difference between Neanderthal and **** Erectus poon are long past. Scent is just not necessary for the survival of the species anymore.


----------



## NextTimeAround

I've found regular soap and water to be adequate.

When I was courting my exH, I carried around some pre moistened towelettes. That gave me a very painful UTI. So that was out.

In any case, I am very unadventurous. I'm not having sex anywhere that is not a few steps from a private bathroom. 

I have learned to be proactive. You can warn a guy of problems up ahead and he'll stay say "oh, I don't mind. that's not a problem." He'll still complain and blame you when it does become a problem. ie, I don't mind if you fart in bed...... umm, yeah, ok......


----------



## frusdil

NextTimeAround said:


> Interesting tangent...... I was dating a guy who was majoring in chinese studies and spent a couple of semesters there. He said that the Chinese look down on other races including white and believe that all of the other races have a constant body odor.
> 
> don't know myself.


I find this hysterical, given that in China people have no concept of basic manners or infection control. I was coughed on, sneezed on, spat on (accidentally but still). They wipe their nose and then eat without washing their hands...ew ew EW!!!!


----------



## RandomDude

frusdil said:


> I find this hysterical, given that in China people have no concept of basic manners or infection control. I was coughed on, sneezed on, spat on (accidentally but still). They wipe their nose and then eat without washing their hands...ew ew EW!!!!


:scratchhead:

Interesting, the only complaint that I have with the mainland Chinese in my travels was their inability to hold back their spit, especially their smokers (but there's spitting smokers everywhere)

I haven't seen them fail to cover their mouths/nose when coughing/sneezing however.


----------



## Sunburn

frusdil said:


> I find this hysterical, given that in China people have no concept of basic manners or infection control. I was coughed on, sneezed on, spat on (accidentally but still). They wipe their nose and then eat without washing their hands...ew ew EW!!!!


Manners are predominately cultural. There are probably some things you do that are acceptable among your kind but offensive to others. Regardless, all those things you listed I could experience on any given day riding the DC Metro during rush hour.


----------



## bkaydezz

What "Smell?" 

:rofl:


----------



## missthelove2013

Anon Pink said:


> That's exactly what it is. Female scent actually changes through out her cycle. During ovulation is when female scent is the strongest. Add to this that diet lays a large role in personal scent, subtract from this that some people confuse natural scent with stink. A vagina should smell like a vagina, not a daisey, not honey, and not overpowering.
> 
> The natural female scent is biologically, instinctively appealing to men, whereas the natural male scent is only appealing to women during ovulation. Add to this conditioning of repeated positive experiences associated with either scent and you have the reaction that comes naturally to you.
> 
> Pubic hair traps scent, which can be good or bad depending on the conditioned response of the nose closest.
> 
> Overpowering offensive odors are actually not as common as most women think. Advertisements have been misinforming consumers for 100's of years. Included is the misinformation on keeping the vagina clean. *The vagina is self cleaning.* No soap, no douche, no deodorant. Water is all that is needed to clean the vagina. Soap and water for the perineal area, but never ever inside the vag.
> 
> Eat healthy, wash wisely and your vag will smell exactly the way it is intended to smell...like a vagina. And if you don't like that smell, I feel badly for your misinformed responses. Cause baby you are missing out on some damn good stuff!
> 
> View attachment 27170


this is an excellent post...word for word!!

Too bad our parts dont come with user manuals, it would have made life a lot easier...not to mention bankrupting the douche industry


----------



## barbados

Big difference between ODOR (i.e., natural) and STINK (i.e., not natural)

Like Anon Pink said, it is supposed to smell like a vagina you know!

Besides, 10-15 seconds into it and a good coating of my saliva and odor (if any) is all gone anyway ! LOL

I Posted this old joke before in another thread, but it certainly applies here :

If it smells like fish, have a dish

If it smells like perfume, leave the room !


----------



## Anon Pink

Sunburn said:


> I think we've evolved past having to tell when women are in heat. Seriously, can you imagine women fighting over a fan at WalMart that had a higher RPM to give them the reproduction advantage? Also, the days of having to tell the difference between Neanderthal and **** Erectus poon are long past. Scent is just not necessary for the survival of the species anymore.


You're right. I lodged a complaint at the department for evolutionary dip****tedness, but they sent me a letter telling me that biological evolution doesn't follow cultural trends or fashion so asking that my lady part scent be changed to something closer to my favorite perfume would be like the letter they received from Chinese mothers years ago asking that all baby girls be born with deformed feet so the soles would closely resemble a lotus blossom. They're still laughing at that request for evolutionary change. Apparently having feet that can support a woman's body ended up being important again.


----------



## scatty

Well, I like to lather on shampoo and rise well. My SO prefers to look like a freakin' glazed donut when he does the deed. Even when I am an untamed forest and SO has to have a weedwhacker to navigate my garden of eden he revels in it. I heard there is an actual chemical attraction via smell that shows you are compatible. I never researched if that was proven, cuz my SO proves it every day. As an aside, I LOVE his smell too!


----------



## Starstarfish

The next time a man posts a thread asking why a wife isn't into oral, I'm sending him to this thread.

Women are told all the time any smell is unnatural and needs to be taken care of with some product they need to buy. When's the last time you saw a "Yo, do your balls stank" commercial on TV? How many men always take a shower before sex because they are concerned if things head towards oral they'll be offensive? How many men consider that eating fried jalepeno cheese poppers might make their man milk rancid? 

How many women will pass on oral because of a fear of offending? I know I do. I've been married 7 years and even if the H is obviously down for oral action, the internal shame factor won't allow that unless I'm within the calculated 4 hour shower window. Yes, I'll knowingly pass up an orgasm because I'm so rife with concern about it. 

OP - when's the last time you passed up a BJ in fear your spunk was gunk?


----------



## TiggyBlue

Starstarfish said:


> when's the last time you passed up a BJ in fear your spunk was gunk?


That line really should be in a song.


----------



## Anon Pink

TiggyBlue said:


> That line really should be in a song.


Dixie Chicks should be alerted.


----------



## Jetranger

Starstarfish said:


> How many men always take a shower before sex because they are concerned if things head towards oral they'll be offensive?




(at the very least, if things seem to be going in the right way, a quick rinse in the sink)



TiggyBlue said:


> OP - when's the last time you passed up a BJ in fear your spunk was gunk?
> 
> 
> 
> That line really should be in a song.
Click to expand...

Whatcha gonna do with all that spunk
All that spunk inside yo junk
I'ma let let you fling your gunk
Fling you gunk upon mah rump!

Mah rump mah rump, mah rump mah rump mah rump (etc etc)


----------



## Hicks

If it smells like fish, have a dish.

If it smells like perfume, leave the room.


----------



## Starstarfish

I expect a portion of royalties if any of these things get recorded.


----------



## bobsmith

I am not sure where I would rate in this but I am a little conscious about my man funk. i wash regular and try to time showering before some lovin or at least a few hrs before without getting all sweaty. 

I also do man scaping. trim the bushy area very short and shave everything else. Was told before that shaving everything is great for 1-2 days, then gets very prickly. 

As far as my question on women's odor, all I can say is I am very happy with who I am with. Can't imagine it getting any better! Id spend all day in there!


----------



## snerg

Caribbean Man;9743762
[I said:


> Candida[/I] is almost always the main culprit.


I KNEW CANADA was up to something!

Playing hokey all the time. All those trees and wilderness. BULL! they're into stinking up women's private parts! 

I had to read that sentence a few times because I would have paid real money to find out why Canada is against a clean smelling vaginga


----------



## DoF

Thank you OP, for reminding me how great it is to be out of the dating pool.

All of that sounds so disgusting....puke


----------



## DoF

Starstarfish said:


> OP - when's the last time you passed up a BJ in fear your spunk was gunk?


Quite a bit actually. I wouldn't enjoy it and I wouldn't want my wife to put her mouth on it when it's not clean.


----------



## treyvion

treyvion said:


> There is a "musky" scent down there that raises my sex drive. If it stinks or has a pungent odor, that's not good. I've had a few were you can't smell or taste anything. Personally I'd rather it to smell good.


When they are messing with multiple guys usually the smell will change.

You want to probably say "how the hell is that possible". Pretty simple, your body chemestry adjusts a bit towards the one you lay with. So over time your scent can change, this is on a man too.


----------



## whitehawk

Sunburn said:


> I spent a lot of time in Asia and by comparison Asian women, at least the ones I was with, were consistently odor free. Western women I have found to vary quite a bit in hygiene practices and therefore pungency though some no matter how clean would still exhibit some muskiness.


Yep that's pretty typical with Asians from my experience and from what l've heard.
l actually found if anything they can often have really beautiful scents.


----------



## D.H Mosquito

I dont know why but i always found redheads to be a bit stronger in both odour and taste not unpleasant just different from blondes and darkhaired women


----------



## mablenc

Some birth control can cause "unpleasant smells" down there too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

